# O C 2nd st. thru 4th st. bulkhead report



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

ill start out by saying that the blues in my pics are from roaring point on monday afternoon, ok now, got to the o c bulkhead about 8:30 pm monday nite , didnt catch anything but small sea bass til about 2am tuesday morning, decided to go rest for a bit and went to sleep til about 6am, got back out on the bulkhead about 7 am and caught a few tb tog then about 8 or so caught my first ever keeper tog at about 17 inches, continued to catch a mix of small sea bass and 1 blue at about 12 inches that i threw back, caught a total of 13 tog all day and 4 of them were keepers, stayed out til dark and headed home, my very first togging and i gotta say it was a blast, cant wait til next monday and tuesday im going back for more, im hooked now.


total fish caught:

13 tog, 4 keepers
at least 200 small sea bass between monday nite and all day tuesday
1 toad fish
1 blue about 12 inches

also got to meet Ghostcrab and seen him catch a few tog and i know he had at least one keeper


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice job there UnknownFish !! There are many a time a togger only goes home with 1 or 2 keepers but you get 4 on your first time! Not bad! Congrats! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report!! 4/12 ratio (33%) for keepers is a fantastic batting average for togs... 

nice pics also!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nicely done UKF. Once you start, you'll get addicted to these guys. Fight hard don't they!


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Never been there but going this weekend. This is on Chicago Ave, right?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

if togs are in at bulkhead they should be in other places as well...


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

they fought pretty good, have to keep your drag pretty tight and keep um off the bottom, and its off of 2nd steet thru 4th street bulkhead. bay side.


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

is this the peak of the tog rush, or does it get better into the colder months?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

im just a rookie togger but i believe it gets better thru the cooler months


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

powerburn said:


> is this the peak of the tog rush, or does it get better into the colder months?


Yep, it's starting and will get even better.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

that is a great catch of tog especially for this early in the season. The water temps are still too warm for Togging to really turn on so catching any keepers is great. I went yesterday for a few hours at IRI and only caught 4 throwbacks and a bunch of 6" seabass. I did not see any keepers caught. Great first time. Togging is very addictive and challenging.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone know if the sea bass get any bigger later in the year or are they always peanuts in there?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i have yet to hear anyone catch keeper seabass from shore. I think its rare to do so.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> anyone know if the sea bass get any bigger later in the year or are they always peanuts in there?


Never caught, seen, or heard of one caught at the bulkhead. Only small ones as far as I know, But doesn't it make sense that if small ones are there, that bigger ones couldn't be too far away?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

had those tog for lunch and dinner and let me tell ya they were delicious, i made sum for my mom and dad and my boss and the others at work and they loved it, my boss says he hasnt ate tog in like 20 years, definitely gonna go back for some more.

and yes toggin is addictive, i was thinking of calling in tuesday nite and taking off today and fishing the bulkhead again

i love the challenge, and i was only using a 6 or 7 foot pole and didnt even think about bringing my net, gotta thank the guys that were there from west virginia for netting the biggest one for me


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

oh i forgot to say this in last post, those fish are terrible to scale, i tryed for about 5 minutes and it cant be done, decided just to fillet them, i hate filleting fish as it seems like a waste of fish and i dont like to waste anything.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

UnknownFish said:


> had those tog for lunch and dinner and let me tell ya they were delicious, i made sum for my mom and dad and my boss and the others at work and they loved it, my boss says he hasnt ate tog in like 20 years, definitely gonna go back for some more.
> 
> and yes toggin is addictive, i was thinking of calling in tuesday nite and taking off today and fishing the bulkhead again
> 
> i love the challenge, and i was only using a 6 or 7 foot pole and didnt even think about bringing my net, gotta thank the guys that were there from west virginia for netting the biggest one for me


UnknownFish,

It was good meeting you! I gave my keeper to my mom... I'll have to call her to see how it was but I am sure it was good


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

it was good to meet you to GC, hope to see you again sumtime, ill be heading back down O C early tuesday morning, probably gonna be leaving about 3 am or maybe a lil earlier, you still gonna be down there? anyone wanna come join me, toggin is a blast.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd love to but I don't know how you guys are going down on weekdays... are you guys taking off work to go fishing?? If so, thats awesome... lol.... :fishing::fishing:


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

im off on mondays and tuesdays and have to work wednesday thru sundays, last week i was gonna call out on wednesday and stay at oc for another day, its great on weekdays down there, theres no one really there a few people but not many.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Caviman2201 said:


> I'd love to but I don't know how you guys are going down on weekdays... are you guys taking off work to go fishing?? If so, thats awesome... lol.... :fishing::fishing:


Cavi, I was on a short vacation with the entire family.

But I have taken a day off here and there to go do some :fishing:. And you can relate to this but one can only be around software so long b4 thinking about :fishing: - .


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> Cavi, I was on a short vacation with the entire family.
> 
> But I have taken a day off here and there to go do some :fishing:. And you can relate to this but one can only be around software so long b4 thinking about :fishing: - .


Yeah well... when I come in in the morning, I make a cup of coffee, I turn on my PC, fire up outlook and read my daily Dilbert, open firefox and go to 3 sites. Pierandsurf.com, dailytech.com and cnn.com. Often, I get hairbrained ideas for rigs & stuff and go buy supplies on my lunch break at the local tackle store and then start trying to figure out where I want to try that night after work. So yeah, I can't be around software long at all before thinkin' about :fishing:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Caviman2201 said:


> Yeah well... when I come in in the morning, I make a cup of coffee, I turn on my PC, fire up outlook and read my daily Dilbert, open firefox and go to 3 sites. Pierandsurf.com, dailytech.com and cnn.com. Often, I get hairbrained ideas for rigs & stuff and go buy supplies on my lunch break at the local tackle store and then start trying to figure out where I want to try that night after work. So yeah, I can't be around software long at all before thinkin' about :fishing:


LOL - and I know you're near some fishin spots where you work so you got it good .


----------

